
The Empty Piety of the American Press - grasshopperpurp
https://www.truthdig.com/articles/empty-piety-american-press/
======
alistoriv
Real news takes a back seat more often than not. In the past 8 months(?) MSNBC
didn't mention the war in Yemen once. The silence on the issue was only broken
when Bernie Sanders brought it up in an interview that was intended to just be
more of the same Trump & Russia coverage.

